

The 10,000 Hours Myth: Practice Predicts Only 12% of Performance - usefulcat
http://www.spring.org.uk/2014/07/the-10000-hours-myth-practice-predicts-only-12-of-performance.php

======
darkxanthos
This could just mean most people suck at practice. There appear to be very
specific ways to practice different skills. Practicing wrong means engraining
bad habits and effectively creating an artificial plateau.

